# NYU housing questions



## notalent (May 14, 2008)

Hi everyone. I just got accepted to NYU and I was thinking about getting a dorm first before finding something outside. So here are my questions:
1) how much do you guys pay a month for ur dorm? (and how big is ur dorm of course?)
2) Is it cheaper than a decent apartment outside of NYU?
3) which housing residence hall is the best?
4) is it better to share or to have ur own room?
5) tv? internet? bathroom? etc..
6) do you have something else to say about it?

THANKS A LOT


----------



## notalent (May 15, 2008)

no one lives in a NYU housing residence??


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 15, 2008)

As an undergrad you are required to live on campus.  You can't live outside.


----------



## notalent (May 15, 2008)

> Originally posted by Bandar Albuliwi:
> As an undergrad you are required to live on campus.  You can't live outside.



are you serious? so basically, they are forcing me to live there and to pay the rent?


----------



## Cody Brown (May 16, 2008)

> As an undergrad you are required to live on campus. You can't live outside.



Umm.. No.

I go to NYU as an Undergraduate. I live in Brooklyn. 

I wish I could give you more information on the dorms but I don't live in them. I can say that there are not any dorms that are abysmal. This is the best resource: http://www.nyu.edu/housing/residence.halls/
this is currently the most coveted dorm:
http://www.nyu.edu/housing/residence.halls/gramercy.green/


----------



## wing2871x (May 20, 2008)

im assuming you are an undergrad freshman.

1) how much do you guys pay a month for ur dorm? (and how big is ur dorm of course?)
i paid 8600 for the year (4300 a semester was the charge) and it was a large room with a large closet and private bathroom.
2) Is it cheaper than a decent apartment outside of NYU?
for freshman? probably not. for upperclass, possibly. definitely in some cases. 
3) which housing residence hall is the best?
hayden is the most popular among freshman. its cool. rubin is where i was and i liked it. 
4) is it better to share or to have ur own room?
you wont get your own room without a medical condition. it just wont happen, singles are so rare in nyu freshman housing. 
5) tv? internet? bathroom? etc..
yes, yes, yes.
6) do you have something else to say about it?
maybe later.


----------



## wing2871x (May 20, 2008)

oh, and if you are an upperclassman, there are a few 8000-9000 range (per year) low cost options, but most are around 12-13k a school year. all upperclass dorms have tv, internet, bathrooms, and kitchens. some are studios. it is easier to get a single as an upperclassman, unless you are a transfer in which case housing might be more difficult to get. alumni hall is all singles. singles in the other buildings are here and there. i would personally choose to have a single as long as its in a suite, so you can still have suitemates but you can shut the door on them as well.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 20, 2008)

Sorry, I wasn't clear with my post.  As an NYU "Freshman" you are required to live on campus.  At least that is how it was a few years back.


----------



## notalent (May 24, 2008)

Does any one know how's the GODDARD HALL ??? I just want to get a room there for the summer


----------



## whatdoyouknow (May 26, 2008)

Hey! I just graduated from NYU and lived in Goddard for two years. It's small, but clean and on the square. Will you be taking classes? I work in housing and no for a fact that the waitlist is over 3000 people if you're not taking a class.


----------



## notalent (May 26, 2008)

> Originally posted by whatdoyouknow:
> Hey! I just graduated from NYU and lived in Goddard for two years. It's small, but clean and on the square. Will you be taking classes? I work in housing and no for a fact that the waitlist is over 3000 people if you're not taking a class.



Hi. I will be taking classes this summer yeah. Im going to apply for a summer housing at goddard, and while living there, ill look for a place off campus


----------

